# How low does TSH have to be to weaken bones?



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

My TSH is 0.5 and I have osteoporosis. The free T4 is normal my doctor says. The endocrinologist said I'm in the normal range for TSH but I'd rather be at 1.0 to 3.0 because I worry about my bones.

I searched recently and found this--
Even after adjustment for age, years since menopause and body mass index, subjects with low normal TSH levels (0.5-1.1 mU/l) had significantly lower Bone Mineral Density at the lumbar spine and femoral neck than those with high normal TSH levels (2.8-5.0 mU/l), as well as a 2.2-fold increased risk of osteoporosis .

Any comments? Thanks!

Sue


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjde said:


> My TSH is 0.5 and I have osteoporosis. The free T4 is normal my doctor says. The endocrinologist said I'm in the normal range for TSH but I'd rather be at 1.0 to 3.0 because I worry about my bones.
> 
> I searched recently and found this--
> Even after adjustment for age, years since menopause and body mass index, subjects with low normal TSH levels (0.5-1.1 mU/l) had significantly lower Bone Mineral Density at the lumbar spine and femoral neck than those with high normal TSH levels (2.8-5.0 mU/l), as well as a 2.2-fold increased risk of osteoporosis .
> ...


Your bones will suffer worse if you are not euthyroid (meaning feeling great.) That is my comment. hugs1

The danger lies in too much or too little hormone (thyroxine) replacement.


----------



## Workaholic (Mar 1, 2011)

Interesting..Xrays showed I had developed mild arthritis in my cervical (neck) and lumbar (lower back) spine over the last few years..I know that arthritis is more a joint issue so I am wondering how this all ties in.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sjde said:


> My TSH is 0.5 and I have osteoporosis. The free T4 is normal my doctor says. The endocrinologist said I'm in the normal range for TSH but I'd rather be at 1.0 to 3.0 because I worry about my bones.
> 
> I searched recently and found this--
> Even after adjustment for age, years since menopause and body mass index, subjects with low normal TSH levels (0.5-1.1 mU/l) had significantly lower Bone Mineral Density at the lumbar spine and femoral neck than those with high normal TSH levels (2.8-5.0 mU/l), as well as a 2.2-fold increased risk of osteoporosis .
> ...


Sue,

My bone mass has been on the decline since 1999.

I have suppressed TSH for 2 years now but normal FT-4 and FT-3 labs and am on the line for osteoporosis but my doctor is more concerned with Vit D levels than TSH. I am thankful for that because antibodies suppress my TSH so there isn't any way for me to show TSH other than to be hypo which brings it's own set of issues.

I personally think my years being kept hypo did more damage to me because I was unable to tolerate calcium. Now that I am eithyroid based on FT-4 and FT-3 my body can process the calcium supplements properly.

Just be sure you take enough calcium and do weight bearing exercise.


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I AM low in Vitamin D and have been trying to get it up for 2 years now. 50,000 IU once a week for 6 weeks did it, but I think they don't want to keep you there. When I went to 50,000IU monthly I fell below normal in my levels again. So now they have me at 50,000 IU twice a month.

Sue


----------

